# SHB-Lay eggs in comb only?



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

We know SHB will hide in nooks and crannies. However is it in the comb where they lay their eggs? I think so, but does anyone know for sure?
Thanks....


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

snl said:


> We know SHB will hide in nooks and crannies. However is it in the comb where they lay their eggs? I think so, but does anyone know for sure?
> Thanks....


I was watching the observation hive at the fair this year. Saw a hive beetle in the hive, then watched the bees pull a beetle larvae out of the comb. The bee walked around with it trying to find a place to get rid of it, finally took it out the exit tube. So it appears the egg was laid in the comb.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have seen shb eggs in cells, bunches of them. I don't remember where I saw the photo.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

With the number of larvae in the frame rest area and not on comb of a hive starting to be overrun, I'm a believer the eggs have been laid in comb and the nooks & crannies.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Eikel said:


> I'm a believer the eggs have been laid in comb and the nooks & crannies.


Thanks, but would like to know for sure. The pics I’ve seen appear that it’s in the comb, not nooks and crannies.


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

I've seen them in frame feeders and pollen sub patties. I kinda think they'll lay anywhere they can.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

According to this, the answer is yes:
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-7075.pdf


Page 3 bottom paragraph


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

I have also seen, SHB eggs and larvae, in a hive top feeder and under pollen patties. I would think wax moths only lay their eggs in comb, but I have never researched it.


----------



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

I've had them lay in comb, and in pollen sub on the top bars. It seems to me they lay them in the closest proximity to food possible, and 99% of the time that just happens to be in the comb. I didn't see the eggs, but these were strong hives with no possible way the larva could have made their way to the sub without being pickoff by the bees unless they were in contact with it when they hatched.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>It seems to me they lay them in the closest proximity to food 

+1

I have not seen SHB larva on completely empty comb, or nooks & crannies (unless there is food).

Unoccupied empty frames can have large numbers of adult beetles and no larva; I had a strong small hive that filled and 8 of 10 frames. The bees kept the beetles out of the brood and on the unoccupied outside frames. Once a week I would pull those outside frames and tap all the beetles out, as many as a hundred would be hiding in the empty cells. After several times the adult beetle numbers did drop. Never saw any larva on those empty frames or anywhere in the hive.

On the other hand when the bees leave honey or pollen in unoccupied frames or boxes, it becomes infested. The beetles will slim there way up into the brood and cause the hive to abscond.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

opps


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I think it was our state apiarist that was talking about a recent study that showed SHB females will go into a cell and pierce the surrounding cell walls to lay eggs in surrounding cells as well as the one they are in. Wish I could give you the reference, if I think of it I'll ask the next time I see her. They will lay eggs in or at least around pollen patties, so my answer to your question would be no they don't just lay on comb. Not sure if they lay in the cracks of the hives.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

This is from the university of Florida. Go down to life-cycle.


> If allowed to reproduce, female small hive beetles will oviposit directly onto food sources such as pollen or brood combs. Alternatively, female small hive beetles may deposit irregular masses of eggs in crevices or cavities away from the bees as female ovipositors are long and flexible, being perfectly designed to lay eggs in tiny and concealed places.


http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/small_hive_beetle.htm


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

RBRamsey said:


> This is from the university of Florida. Go down to life-cycle.
> 
> http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/bees/small_hive_beetle.htm


Thanks! Appears that answers the question.


----------



## RBRamsey (Mar 1, 2015)

BTW, I was shown hive bettle larvae on paper towel that had some syrup on it. It was in an observation hive below the jar feeder. This shows that hive beetles do lay in areas other than comb.


----------

